# Bamboo plywood



## nosferatus1966 (May 22, 2012)

Hi 
Does anybody know when can I buy sheets of bamboo plywood at a reasonable price in the NY area?
I try Plyboo but it is so expensive( + $250 per 3/4" + shipping !!!!!)
Thanks


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

I have never seen anything bamboo at a reasonable price.. That stuff is just expensive


----------



## nosferatus1966 (May 22, 2012)

Don't make me loose the hope Gary, lol
Have a good woodworking week


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Anything bamboo other than small kitchen knicknacks and flooring is tough to find anywhere let alone locally. Most of what I've seen comes out of the Pacific Northwest. Sorry richard


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Amicus green building supply just off the beltway in Md

www.teragren.com

Eco Supply Center

The above is from the FOG (Festool Owners Group) 
HTH


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Eco Supply Center

www.teragren.com

PJ-Whites has it.

The above is from the FOG (Festools Owner Group)

HTH


----------



## Tomj (Nov 18, 2011)

Robertsplywood on Long Island I believe and There is another place in the Bronx. When I remember the name I will post it unless you tried these places. I'm in Long Island, NY myself.


----------



## nosferatus1966 (May 22, 2012)

Thanks guys


----------

